# Worst Candy to get on Halloween



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Oct 21, 2014)

Which candy have you never liked getting when you trick-or-treated?


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 21, 2014)

Anything with peanut butter, Allergic so... Ya


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 21, 2014)

Snickers and Almond Joys.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 21, 2014)

Ugh... Dots.


----------



## Elise (Oct 21, 2014)

I used to hate anything with peanuts or peanut butter... Or any nuts really. 

Worst thing (I can't even call it candy) I ever got was some raisin biscuits. While I actually like nuts now that I've grown up a bit, I don't think I will ever enjoy raisins. Also fruit. What kind of heartless person gives children fruit on halloween? It's not like they don't have plenty at home that their parents are always trying to make them eat.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 21, 2014)

Candy corn because I'm already sick of it by the time Halloween comes.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 21, 2014)

almond joys, milk duds, payday, most things w nuts in them. :/


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Oct 21, 2014)

I set a poll up of pretty awful candy and what-not. It's multiple choice.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 21, 2014)

Whats edibles?


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Oct 21, 2014)

Stuff that can be eaten. Non-edibles is stuff that can't be eaten (ie: toothbrushes, coins, etc).


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 21, 2014)

Serine_Sapphire88 said:


> Stuff that can be eaten. Non-edibles is stuff that can't be eaten (ie: toothbrushes, coins, etc).


Oh, isn't that noncandy? I thought edibles was something else, idk what but something


----------



## Tessie (Oct 21, 2014)

Cadbberry said:


> Whats edibles?



edible means being able to eat something




and worst candy ever was necco wafers 







to adults who ever gave out necco wafers...whats wrong witchu????


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 21, 2014)

Not getting any candy because we don't celebrate it...


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 21, 2014)

Snickers.

Caramel and peanuts are bleh


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 21, 2014)

I can't believe it's not up on the poll list, but...

Those black and orange wrapped peanut butter candies---not like Reese's or something. Here, I have a picture:






THE WORST. THING. EVER. (In my opinion, anyway.) And every Halloween as a kid, I used to get TONS of them.


----------



## Improv (Oct 21, 2014)

wax vampire teeth

not even sure if this is considered candy but


----------



## Wish (Oct 21, 2014)

whoppers are ****ing disgusting


----------



## Aradai (Oct 21, 2014)

snickers were the worst thing I ever had.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 21, 2014)

Wish said:


> whoppers are ****ing disgusting



本当にそうね。同感だ。


----------



## Zane (Oct 21, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> I can't believe it's not up on the poll list, but...
> 
> Those black and orange wrapped peanut butter candies---not like Reese's or something. Here, I have a picture:
> 
> THE WORST. THING. EVER. (In my opinion, anyway.) And every Halloween as a kid, I used to get TONS of them.



lmao noooo the reason those weren't up there is we all repressed them in our memory. (I actually did completely forget about those but now that you remind me yeah, they were dreadful.)


----------



## OneTimeUser (Oct 21, 2014)

A rock.





Tangentially-related: People gave some weird treats in the 60s... Cookies? Popcorn balls? Too paranoid for that nowadays...


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 21, 2014)

Any of those candy that you don't care about that aren't Reese's, Snickers, etc.

Other than that, I'll gobble up any piece of candy I find.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 21, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> I can't believe it's not up on the poll list, but...
> 
> Those black and orange wrapped peanut butter candies---not like Reese's or something. Here, I have a picture:
> 
> ...



I totally forgot about those! God those were the worst.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Oct 21, 2014)

I like tootsie rolls.But when you eat them it feels like your pulling your teeth out.So probably tooties rolls.


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 21, 2014)

Uhm, Tootsie Rolls.

From everything else, I will enjoy my candy and/or give the leftovers that I don't like to other people.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 21, 2014)

OneTimeUser said:


> A rock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hah, classic.

Hell around my area, people still gave out popcorn balls and cookies..(at least it's Oreos, Chips A'hoy, and special cookies that are made for the holiday season).

- - - Post Merge - - -



Amissapanda said:


> I can't believe it's not up on the poll list, but...
> 
> Those black and orange wrapped peanut butter candies---not like Reese's or something. Here, I have a picture:
> 
> ...


Oh jesus, I forgot about those.

Those were awful.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 21, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> I can't believe it's not up on the poll list, but...
> 
> Those black and orange wrapped peanut butter candies---not like Reese's or something. Here, I have a picture:
> 
> ...



MY GOD THOSE ARE HORRIBLE 
out of the list up top, i voted for tootsie rolls, smarties, bubblegum, whoppers, good & plenties, and non-edibles.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Oct 21, 2014)

I think I read about those but I didn't put them in the poll because I wasn't sure what they were called.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

Non-edibles? D; WHO WOULD DO SUCH A THING


----------



## Vinathi (Oct 21, 2014)

i hate bubble gum and candies with nuts and peanut butter. i don't like crunch stuff in my chocolates 
i don't get that much unedibles, but i thought they were actually pretty cool. i got a stuffed bunny once, while my friend got a pokemon from the same person >_>


----------



## nard (Oct 21, 2014)

Whoopers.



Only my aunt eats them. More for her, I guess. ;p


----------



## Tessie (Oct 21, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> I can't believe it's not up on the poll list, but...
> 
> Those black and orange wrapped peanut butter candies---not like Reese's or something. Here, I have a picture:
> 
> ...



since so many people quoted this...i never ate them or saw them before  weird!


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 21, 2014)

Tessie said:


> since so many people quoted this...i never ate them or saw them before  weird!



I would consider yourself lucky. XD Even the _one person_ I know who actually liked them said that nine times out of ten, they were hard as a rock.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 21, 2014)

I don't like chocolate, peanut butter, caramel or anything of that variety. Dots are bad too. I'll eat mostly everything else. I've never been a huge fan of sweets in general.


----------



## Nanobyte (Oct 21, 2014)

Toys are good and well, but I'm pretty fed up with the rocks I've been getting.
That was terrible

If you voted for candy corn, I'm going to kill you in your sleep tonight.


----------



## Bui (Oct 22, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> I can't believe it's not up on the poll list, but...
> 
> Those black and orange wrapped peanut butter candies---not like Reese's or something. Here, I have a picture:
> 
> ...



I actually liked those...


----------



## Mariah (Oct 22, 2014)

Whoppers and Smarties are so good. Chocolate Tootsie Rolls are terrible. I don't think anyone likes them. Wax lips or bottles are pretty terrible too. I also hate anything with coconut such as Almond Joy or Mounds.


----------



## Greninja (Oct 22, 2014)

Tootsie rolls


----------



## Nanobyte (Oct 22, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Whoppers and Smarties are so good. Chocolate Tootsie Rolls are terrible. I don't think anyone likes them. Wax lips or bottles are pretty terrible too. I also hate anything with coconut such as Almond Joy or Mounds.



Oyus Whoppers and Smarties


----------



## mitzelflx (Oct 22, 2014)

ive never known a single human being who actually likes "Good and Plenty"


----------



## nammie (Oct 22, 2014)

candy corn, and gum.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 22, 2014)

Nothing, getting nothing is horrible. Someone who gives nothing is a horrible person.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Worst candy to get is bubble gum, bubble gum is for school lol


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 22, 2014)

Candy  in general is gross. Apple juice and toothbrushes are all you need!


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 22, 2014)

I hate jawbreakers. Never liked the taste of them, and it made me angry since the kid before me gets chocolate while I get this. Ugh.


----------



## Hot (Oct 22, 2014)

Lollipops and Skittles are the candies I prefer not to get.


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 22, 2014)

Anything with liquorice in it, yuck.


----------



## MayorNolan (Oct 22, 2014)

Licorice was my favourite as a kid. I'd hate to be handed chocolate. Unless it's like caramel chocolate or something??? Chocolate is just the worst taste tho (((


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 22, 2014)

All the candies I hate:

Abba-zabba

Airheads

Andes Mint

Atomic Fireball

Bazooka Gum

Big Hunk

Bit-O-Honey

Black Cow

Blackjack Gum

Blow Pop

Boston Baked Beans

Bottle Caps

Bubble Tape

Cadbury Egg

Candy Buttons

Candy Cigarettes

Candy Corn

Candy Necklace

Charleston Chew

Charms

Chick-O-Stick

Chiclets

Chuckles

Cinnamon Bears

Circus Peanuts

Cow Tales

Crybabies

DOTS

Dum Dums Pop

Everlasting Gobstopper

Fun Dip

Good and Plenty

GooGoo Cluster

Gum Cigars

Gumdrops

Gummi bears

Gushers

Hershey's Kiss

Hot Tamales

Jawbreaker

Jelly Belly Jelly Beans

Jolly Rancher

Jujubes

Jujyfruits

Junior Mints

Laffy Taffy

Lemonhead

Lifesavers

M&Ms

Mamba

Marathon

Mike and Ike

Milk Duds

Necco Wafers

Nerds

Now and Later

Oompas

Orange Slices

Orangehead

Peeps

Pez

Pixie Stix

Pocky

Pop Rocks

Raisinets

Razzles

Red Hots

Red Vines

Reese's Peanut Butter Cups

Reese's Pieces

Ring Pop

Rolo

Runts

Sixlets

Skittles

Slap Stix

Slo Poke

Smarties

Sno-Caps

Sour Patch Kids

Spree

Starburst

Sugar Babies

Sugar Daddy

Swedish Fish

SweeTarts

Tootsie Pop

Tootsie Roll

Twizzlers

Warheads

Wax Bottles

Wax Lips

Werther's Original

Whistle Pop

York Peppermint Pattie

Zotz

Tiny Tarts

Valomilk

Whoppers

Zours


----------



## azukitan (Oct 22, 2014)

Sorry, not a big fan >__<


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 22, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Sorry, not a big fan >__<



It's all just flavored and colored sugar.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Oct 22, 2014)

Oh, now this takes me back

Candy Corn & Black Licorice.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 22, 2014)

apples, toothbrushes, chocolate+peanut butter, coconut. groooss.


----------



## sakurakiki (Oct 22, 2014)

Monkey Nuts (or known as peanuts). Whenever I used to go out Trick-or-Treating, I used to get bags of them & they were just never eaten.


----------



## Nyxia (Oct 22, 2014)

For me it has to be mints.
I'm sorry but mints are not something you could binge eat like Smarties or Tootsie Rolls such as the typical behaviour of those on Halloween night.
I NEED PROPER CANDY GOSH JAMMIT.


----------



## oranje (Oct 22, 2014)

When I went trick-or-treating as a kid, I always hated getting candy corn, licorice, mints, granola bars, and toosie rolls. Especially toosie rolls since they were so common and tasted nothing like chocolate. :/ They taste so nasty.


----------



## Mao (Oct 22, 2014)

I live in the UK, so all apart from Smarties... I have no idea o_o


----------



## Katelyn (Oct 22, 2014)

Pretzels, my god when 8 or 9, I swear almost the entire neighborhood was on a health kick. Half of my bag was apples and pretzels. .-.


----------



## LambChoppa (Oct 22, 2014)

Tootsie Rolls, Jaw Breakers, and Whoopers.


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 22, 2014)

Anything tasting like black licorice

I once got like 4 full sized pop cans. It was great.


----------



## Improv (Oct 22, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> I can't believe it's not up on the poll list, but...
> 
> Those black and orange wrapped peanut butter candies---not like Reese's or something. Here, I have a picture:
> 
> ...



o m g i never knew those were peanut butter?? like i got plenty of them but dear god i threw them all away they don't even look appealing


----------



## Javocado (Oct 22, 2014)

Mexican candy with razorblades or Almond Joy's for me


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 22, 2014)

pretzels


----------



## Jawile (Oct 22, 2014)

Last year my friends and I got a candy called Peanut Chew. It was so awful we absolutely destroyed it.


----------



## Balverine (Oct 22, 2014)

Any type of taffy is awful = 3=


----------



## Gideon (Oct 22, 2014)

I mainly recall those awful licorice candies/Twizzlers, I have long hated them in any variety. Of course at Halloween as a kid beggars can't be choosers, it was free after all from generous townsfolk, I normally just gave it to someone who did like it. 

On the other hand my favorite has always been Reese's, but really most candies I find to be good enough.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 22, 2014)

Mostly the cheap candy (like suckers, blow pops, gum, and tootsie rolls). They're not that fun.

Although I didn't read much through the thread, I'll be shocked if I see any of these as the worst candy:

Reese's Peanut Butter Cups
Reese's Fastbreaks
Reese's Sticks
Reese's Whips
Butterfinger
Nestl? Crunch
M&Ms
3 Musketeers
Snickers
Milky Way
Twix
Hershey's
KitKat
Mr. Goodbar (whatever that's called)

All of these candies are good, and I hope I don't see anyone hate on these over other candies. But I think all candy is junk to me, as I prefer creamy desserts over candy.


----------



## Leopardfire (Oct 22, 2014)

Tootsie Rolls, Starbursts, candy corn, and anything with nuts.


----------



## rariorana (Oct 22, 2014)

All of y'all hating on the wonder of candy corn have gotta go

I really dislike Tootsie Rolls. The texture, the taste... And also those super spicy gumballs and jaw breakers!

I love candy like Rockets and candy sticks/candy cigarettes and candy hearts. There's something about the chalky texture that I can't get enough of.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 22, 2014)

tootsie rolls are garbage and shouldn't even be allowed to exist


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 22, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> tootsie rolls are garbage and shouldn't even be allowed to exist



Why are we talking about fake chocolate here? Tootsie rolls aren't even real chocolate.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 22, 2014)

so we're agreed they're garbage then?

cool


----------



## Becca617 (Oct 22, 2014)

not candies.. some people usually give me pretzels and stuff..


----------



## Mariah (Oct 22, 2014)

Spoiler: Tootsie Rolls are delicious.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 22, 2014)

I got in trouble for eating a tootsie roll once...


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Oct 23, 2014)

Non-edibles of course!

But really if it had to be candy... those chalk like, pill like candy... that's so cheap. Yuck.


----------



## RiceBunny (Oct 23, 2014)

I hate candy corn, it's absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Oct 23, 2014)

I used to like candy corn but I soon began to dislike it because of it's generic taste. For Tootsie Rolls, they were interesting but not worth the chewing effort. Never liked Smarties, the chalky texture was ridiculously awful. Finally, bubble gum (especially Dubble Bubble) was just bleh and hard for chewing.

I also didn't like candy with nuts when I was little. I always gave those to my oldest brother or one of my parents.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 23, 2014)

I don't care much for candy corn either.

- - - Post Merge - - -

But yeah, Tootsie rolls are the worst. Reese's Peanut Butter Cups are the exact opposite, even the miniatures and the big cups. I still hope nobody says that they're the worst.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 23, 2014)

Smarties for me are the candy coated chocolate things like M&Ms. lol #Canadian

Anyways, I hated the cheap candy. The wrapped sticky things. Bleh. I'd just give the next poor Trick or Treater a HANDFUL of that junk and they'd be like "OM MY GOSH THANK YOU" because they thought they were getting something good. 

Sorry ^^;


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 23, 2014)

Add me to the party that doesn't like candy corn, either.


----------



## chiheerios (Oct 23, 2014)

Those popcorn balls. Ugh, they're the absolute worst, closely followed by licorice and Baby Ruth's


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 24, 2014)

Stuff with nuts, duh I'm allergic.

Also gumdrops.. I can't really eat them for some reason because I throw up.


----------



## HeyPatience (Oct 24, 2014)

Ive never liked candy corn. EVER. I dont know what it is that I dont like about it though. Maybe Im just weird


----------



## oath2order (Oct 24, 2014)

Candy corn is a plague that must be eliminated


----------



## HeyPatience (Oct 24, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Candy corn is a plague that must be eliminated



Now Im really happy that Im not the only one who feels this way!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 24, 2014)

Also.. when people buy randoms candy even though they know you don't like/can't eat it.


----------



## rariorana (Oct 24, 2014)

Shimmer said:


> Smarties for me are the candy coated chocolate things like M&Ms. lol #Canadian



Same! I always get confused when people call Rockets "Smarties". I wonder, what do they call the treat that we call Smarties?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 24, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Candy corn is a plague that must be eliminated



Wow, you must be serious.

Do you know what else is an atrocity. In fact, it's a horrible atrocity to even speak on this thread.



Spoiler: Atrocity



Fun sized candy


----------



## Hyasynth (Oct 24, 2014)

Honestly? _Most candy._ I don't go trick-or-treating anymore, but even when I was a kid I remember eating the chocolate bars and the tootsie rolls, and trashing everything else. I honestly preferred the cool plastic spiders and whatnot.

But if I had to pick any one scourge it would be candy corn. It's cute, but it tastes so fake.


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 24, 2014)

Javocado said:


> Mexican candy with razorblades or Almond Joy's for me



WHAT YOU SAID!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## Drake789 (Oct 24, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Candy corn is a plague that must be eliminated



Agreed! Right as I saw candy corns as the first option I just had to vote that as I can't stand them at all. I'm more into chocolate stuff though so I'm typically picky when it comes to candies that don't involve chocolate somehow


----------



## Titi (Oct 24, 2014)

Anything that isn't chocolate.


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm happy to get candy for free but I despise candy corn, tootsie rolls, and butter fingers.


----------



## baileyanne94 (Oct 25, 2014)

In my neighborhood growing up, we had neighbors across the street who, every year, handed out tiny comic books about these kids meeting and then warding off Satan.

...Other than that, I always hated the 'off-brand' candies, you'll always get some (I've never liked Willy Wonka candy either), but the best will always be stuff like Reese's, Tootsie Pops, Kit-Kats...Sadly no more trick-or-treating for me until I have a kid and can take the candy from him/her, since my little sister is 12 now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Drake789 said:


> Agreed! Right as I saw candy corns as the first option I just had to vote that as I can't stand them at all. I'm more into chocolate stuff though so I'm typically picky when it comes to candies that don't involve chocolate somehow



I saw one of those aggressive Tumblr posts that said something like "OMG IF YOU HATE CANDY CORN JUST GIVE IT TO ME I'LL EAT IT ALL WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU"
It's always been one of the most disgusting things I could imagine...


----------



## ThePayne22 (Oct 25, 2014)

Tootsie Rolls make me gag just thinking about them. *shudders*


----------



## Manzanas (Oct 25, 2014)

baileyanne94 said:


> In my neighborhood growing up, we had neighbors across the street who, every year, handed out tiny comic books about these kids meeting and then warding off Satan.



That's neat! I wished my neighbors gave me comics during my old Halloween hunts. How is that comic called? Do you have it? Did he get in trouble for giving satanic graphic novels to small children?


----------



## Flop (Oct 25, 2014)

Popcorn. I just don't get why people give it away for Halloween


----------



## Hamusuta (Oct 25, 2014)

Non-edibles
I mean like come on Halloween is the holiday where you can get fat and fricking enjoy doing so.


----------



## baileyanne94 (Oct 25, 2014)

Manzanas said:


> That's neat! I wished my neighbors gave me comics during my old Halloween hunts. How is that comic called? Do you have it? Did he get in trouble for giving satanic graphic novels to small children?



Ahaha it was this older couple, luckily they were fairly nice people the few times I saw them (as everyone knows people who are pretty extreme about their religion aren't usually pleasant), however it was the same comic every year, but I live elsewhere now and everything so I wouldn't have one unforunately. But I'll always remember them, I remember the devil would appear and the kids said something like "You can't hurt us!...."Because Jesus IS God!" things like that. Maybe I made it seem cooler than it was haha. I'd say 'why are you handing those out to kids on Halloween' but it's obvious why.


----------



## K-Boo (Oct 25, 2014)

I heard a story once where a kid had a pin or something odd and sharp in a Kit Kat bar. I didn't eat Kit Kat's for awhile after that Halloween or not. o-o


----------



## samsquared (Oct 25, 2014)

Whoppers and plastic rings
uuuugh


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Oct 25, 2014)

I always thought getting plastic rings was kinda dumb. Since they were Halloween themed, I never liked them because I would end up getting a spider or a skull.


----------



## Locket (Oct 25, 2014)

Tootsie rolls and Candy Corn. They are gross.


----------



## Cou (Oct 25, 2014)

Jelly beans.........


----------



## penguins (Oct 25, 2014)

i actually love candy corn tons so i dont mind it but i dont get it often on halloween
also i did actually get a rock once
it was a nice tribute to charlie brown i guess idk


----------



## Psydye (Oct 26, 2014)

Candy corn(not that it tastes bad, but seriously! You get it EVERYWHERE!! Also, Smarties as well as some and non candy...meaning health foods. It's Halloween dang it, LET ME ROT MY TEETH! Lol.


----------



## samsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

Also, @serine, they are extremely ill-fitting. :T
Also, jellybeans are downright awful. Who likes jellybeans


----------



## K-Boo (Oct 26, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> Also, @serine, they are extremely ill-fitting. :T
> Also, jellybeans are downright awful. Who likes jellybeans



I happen to like Jelly Belly brand jelly beans, but I'm not that fond of other brands ^-^;


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 26, 2014)

Toothbrushes. Hate those.

I actually really like Tootsie Roles. And no one else does. So as a kid I would take them for my friends and they never wanted anything in exchange.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 26, 2014)

~

Jawbreakers.  Or anything you have to suck on.  I don't like that.  I like chewey candy.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2014)

Psydye said:


> Candy corn(not that it tastes bad, but seriously! You get it EVERYWHERE!! Also, Smarties as well as some and non candy...meaning health foods. It's Halloween dang it, LET ME ROT MY TEETH! Lol.



Eww Smarties, Non-stop and whatnot they taste so disgusting. And I agree on more healthy stuff, I mean just give me a carrot salad :U


----------



## Oldcatlady (Oct 26, 2014)

i hate the rockets candies


----------



## Nunnafinga (Oct 26, 2014)

Where I grew up there was this kid named Jimmy whose family lived at the end of my street and EVERY year they gave out these little boxes of raisins for Halloween.To this day my siblings and I still refer to Jimmy as "Raisin Man".I guess fruit preservation technology wasn't so good back then because those little suckers were hard.


----------



## EndlessElements (Oct 26, 2014)

definitely good & plenty for me... cannot stand the smell and taste of black licorice >_<


----------



## Chaotix (Oct 26, 2014)

generic brand candy is the worse.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 26, 2014)

Nunnafinga said:


> Where I grew up there was this kid named Jimmy whose family lived at the end of my street and EVERY year they gave out these little boxes of raisins for Halloween.To this day my siblings and I still refer to Jimmy as "Raisin Man".I guess fruit preservation technology wasn't so good back then because those little suckers were hard.


Not so big on those either.


----------



## mayorglitter (Oct 29, 2014)

When people give you fruit.. Just plain fruit. Like an apple. Or a banana.




I want chOLESTEROL RISING GOODNESS, DAMN IT!


----------



## Javocado (Oct 29, 2014)

People who give you toothpaste and a toothbrush are the real MVP.
But those candy that are wrapped in that strawberry wrapper that always just seem to be there are pretty bad candies to receive on Halloween.


----------



## mayorglitter (Oct 29, 2014)

Javocado said:


> People who give you toothpaste and a toothbrush are the real MVP.
> But those candy that are wrapped in that strawberry wrapper that always just seem to be there are pretty bad candies to receive on Halloween.



The ones that mysteriously spawn in every grandma's handbag?


----------



## Javocado (Oct 29, 2014)

mayorglitter said:


> The ones that mysteriously spawn in every grandma's handbag?



Yeah, I hate those little demons.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 29, 2014)

Every now and again when I went trick-or-treating I would end up with Apples and sometimes Floss O_O Like please?! I know it's bad for my teeth; but it's better than that damn floss you just gave me. Also fruit essentially just peeves me off; I love my helping of daily fruit, but when given on the day of all things sweet and bad for your health I prefer all things bad for my health for the day xD


----------



## hulaburger (Oct 29, 2014)

My mom used to always go through my tick-or-treat bag and take out the candies that were known to have lead in them. I was upset at the time but I'm glad now!

Smarties are the worst IMO. They're like chewing on chalk. I hated getting stuff like pencils and floss too.


----------



## Beachland (Oct 29, 2014)

I think I'm the only person who likes candy corn, oh well, more for me.

There aren't any candies I really hate but I prefer chocolate MUCH more than fruity things or non-edibles. I'm not crazy about things like Now & Laters, Mike & Ikes, etc. Also, gum seems weird to give out on Halloween.

I give out the mini things that come in variety bags like Milky Ways and Crunch bars since those are my favorite and it's what I loved getting as a kid.


----------



## mishka (Oct 29, 2014)

candy corn is the best


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2014)

also ew raisins they taste so bad...


----------



## Eldin (Oct 29, 2014)

RAISINS

seriously in what world is that candy


----------



## cinny (Oct 30, 2014)

hot tamales  they are alright, but most of my friends love them so I just give it to them if I ever got it.


----------



## Minene (Oct 30, 2014)

Dots and twizzlers


----------



## KamieKat (Oct 30, 2014)

Dots! D: And bubblegum... I want an edible not a chewable!


----------



## n64king (Oct 30, 2014)

Tbh I always hated anything with Peanut Butter that wasn't Reese's, it's just never right to me for some reason, like that weird Abbazabba thing, like why are you harder than an actual peanut. But I'm voting for Bubble Gum, I always hated getting too much of it cause you can't pound down 1000 pieces you gotta do it slowly haha


----------



## WonderK (Oct 30, 2014)

Any candy is better than no candy. Non-edibles, such as a rock, are things I frown upon.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Oct 30, 2014)

Oh man raisins. I used to get a box or two when I was little.
I didn't mind twizzlers much but sometimes they were hard to chew. And I liked most fruity candy.

I'm glad that my house hands out mostly hands out chocolate things for Halloween.


----------



## doveling (Oct 30, 2014)

minties - bad memories aha
 i ate one i got last halloween whilst i was out trick or treating and it pulled out my baby molar, so i had to run all the way to a friends house to wash the blood and stuff ah


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2014)

Chocolate. I dislike most of the chocolate and especially when people buy stuff that contains nut even though they know I'm allergic.


----------



## matt (Oct 30, 2014)

Any is fine as long as they answer the dorr


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2014)

What the hell is a dorr?


----------



## Cuppycakez (Oct 30, 2014)

Jaw breakers and Tootsie rolls!  They hurt my teeth so much and I don't know why. So I give them to my cousin for trading. heh heh .


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2014)

Also

marmalade candy. that should be forbidden.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 30, 2014)

Jun said:


> Also
> 
> marmalade candy. that should be forbidden.



Okay. What is that anyway?


----------



## Alyx (Oct 31, 2014)

I used to really hate getting popcorn balls.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm passing out candy right now. Good thing we aren't giving out candy corn, suckers, or tootsie rolls. We got mostly the better candies.


----------



## rariorana (Oct 31, 2014)

I got candy corn when I went Trick-or-Treating and was like "YAAAAAAAAAS"

It was the first thing I ate.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 1, 2014)

Whoppers, non-edibles, low quality gummy stuff, etc.

But seriously **** whoppers.


----------



## Radda (Nov 1, 2014)

Old people candies.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Nov 1, 2014)

Not a lot of trick-or-treaters at my house but I made sure to do my job.


----------



## kasane (Nov 1, 2014)

Expired/infected with diseases coughcoughebolaorspitcoughcough candy...i'm paranoid about taking other people's candy...i can't trust strangers giving me food

Best thing to get is money so you can buy your own candy, to be brutally honest...


----------



## Justin (Nov 1, 2014)

Canadian Smarties are literally the WORST. Not to be confused with rockets, or Smarties in America. THOSE are great.


----------



## Hyperpesta (Nov 1, 2014)

Dark candy >.<


----------



## NyaaChan (Nov 1, 2014)

Hyperpesta said:


> Dark candy >.<



^
 |
Exactly this


----------



## Beachland (Nov 1, 2014)

rariorana said:


> I got candy corn when I went Trick-or-Treating and was like "YAAAAAAAAAS"
> 
> It was the first thing I ate.



Yay another person who likes candy corn! I'm starting a candy corn defense squad


----------



## Ragdoll (Nov 1, 2014)

The worst candy to get according to the poll are candy that are not candy and inedible candy.


----------



## rosie789 (Nov 1, 2014)

Dots are the worst =-=.


----------



## honeymoo (Nov 1, 2014)

Some people give raisins like what even


----------



## Zulehan (Nov 1, 2014)

Oh, God, candy corns. The only proper way to describe it would not be appropriate for this forum. Although I agree with satirist John Oliver that sugar content should be measured in candy corns for Americans.


----------

